# Office 365 >  >  Help requifred to manage client Policies in Lync Online

## NazimAkhtar

Hi Experts..

I have already used "*PowerShell*" to save all my Client policies by.. "*Get-CsClientPolicy*" and already have sound knowledge in it, but all on Lync 2010
but how to manage it on Lync online web portal / Lync Office 365 so that I can access it from remote location.!!

Also I couldn't find *New-CsClientPolicy* command for Lync online which is available for Lync server 2013.
If  I am not wrong "*Grant-CsClientPolicy*" command is equivalent to "*Set-CsClientPolicy*" command of Lync server 2013. 
but its not working as per my previous knowledge..

Can someone through some lite on it..

----------


## tejas.haria

nope. both are different. With Grant command, you assign a policy which is preconfigured. With Set command, you have an option to modify policy attributes.

----------

